# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  2 αρσενικα και 2 θηλυκα μαλλον χαριζονται!(κουταβια)

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

απο πριν λιγη ωρα στο υπογειο μου υπαρχουν 2 αρσενικα(1 καφε και ενα μαυρο με καφε λεπτομεριες) και 2 θηλυκα(μαυρα με καφε λεπτομεριες) κουταβι περιπου 20 ημερων..τα βρηκαν παιδια στην γειτωνια μου...τα μικρα δεν εχουν καν δοντακια και τα ταϊζω με συριγκα...αυριο θα παρω τον υπευθινο απο τον δημο να δουμε τι θα κανουμε...αλλα πιστευω οτι θα χρειστει να τα κρατισω στηνκαλυτερη περιπτωση μεχρι να αρχισουν να τρωνε απο μπολακι...
αυριο το μεσημερι αν τελικα σημβει αυτο θα ενημερωσω και φυσικα θα κανω μια προσπαθια μηπως καποιο εστω παει σπιτι του απευθυας απο εμενα...αν τα παρουν αυριο θα πω να κλειδωσουμε το θεμα..

τα κουταβια ειναι ΗΜΙΑΙΜΑ και το καμαρωνουν...

----------


## vas

Άγγελε θα μεγαλώσουν?πόσο περίπου?πατουσίιιτσες?  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν παρατιρησα καθολου...ταϊσα,ετρυψα,εφτι  ξα το κρεβατακι τους και εφυγα...
ειναι πολυ μικρα για να ξερω...παντως φενονται για πανω απο 10 κιλα...γυρο 15 με 20 νομιζω...αλλα δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος σε αυτη την ηλικεια...

----------


## vagelis76

Μπράβο   ::   ::   ::   ρε Αγγελε με τη μεγάλη καρδιά!!!!!!
Καμαρώνω για σένα   :winky:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα μικρα θα μηνουν μαζι μας μεχρι να μπορουν να φανε απο μπολακι...

τα αγορακια μας ειναι ποιο συνεσταλμενα

και τα κοριτσια η μια ειναι μαφια μιας και μας κατουρισε και εχ3σ? χωρις καν τριψυμο...σκαρφαλωνε και απο την λεκανι που τα ειχα μεχρι να καθαρισω το κλουβι
η αλλη ειναι μια σταλια αλλα βγαζει κατι φωνες...οσο μποϊ δεν εχει τοσο κλαμα βγαζει...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντρακια!


κυριες!

----------


## douke-soula

μακια μακια μακια καρδουλες μου 
μπραβο Αγγελε που τα μαζεψες και τους δινεις μια ευκαιρια

----------


## Niva2gr

Γλυκά μου μέλη, μην ξεφεύγουμε, οκ;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σημερα τα κουταβινια εκαναν το πρωτο τους εμβολιο!
και εδω και καποιο καιρο τρωνε μαλακη τροφη...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα σκυλακια εχουν βρει σπιτια καιρο τωρα!

----------

